# Family Weddings Are The Best!



## codymeyer (Aug 21, 2010)

My Cousin Chase got married a couple of weeks ago to his fiance Michelle. They had a wonderful wedding at the La Jolla Presbyterian Church. Our whole family pitched in to help put the wedding together and it came out amazing!

As always...more on my blog


----------



## PhotoSteve (Aug 21, 2010)

Cody - you have produced a series of truly beautiful images for your cousin and his new bride!  Interesting use of very wide angle and bird's eye perspective.  Your photography has a fresh and fun feel to it.  Magazine feel and quality.

A few of the indoor church shots aren't quite as crisp as all of the others in the set, but the dim lighting that is usually so common a challenge in church environments, combined with the large open space there is very difficult to work around.

All in all, these are superb wedding portraits from a very good photographer.


----------



## loosecanon (Aug 21, 2010)

Outstanding in every way.


----------



## artoledo (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome images! Im sure they will be overjoyed!


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 23, 2010)

I like em too. H


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 23, 2010)

i have a wedding to shoot aug. 28th and i hope mine are half as good as these.  I love the first set of the bride.  the couple in the car would have been better if they were both in front seat.  but i still like it.  great job!  which lenses did you use?


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 23, 2010)

From start to finish...  ALL handled very nicely.  Candids, lighting, posing, expressions...  the works!

You did it, Cody.

-Pete


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, these are incredible


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 24, 2010)

Outside/color images are really nice.  Color inside the church is a tad orange for my taste.  Not feeling the b&w's.


----------



## ceomom703 (Sep 5, 2010)

Love this series. You captured the energy of the happy couple.


----------



## videochicke (Sep 12, 2010)

Love them all!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 12, 2010)

nice.. what is her ethnicity?  She is beautiful (coming from an asian guy).


----------



## CNCO (Sep 12, 2010)

i love the image on the car, that really caught my eye the most. i think its the unique'ness of it.


----------



## littlesandra (Sep 14, 2010)

Truly enjoyed all of these, great use of natural light - and LOVE the car shot.


----------



## eilla05 (Sep 14, 2010)

Beautiful and I absolutely love the car hood shot!


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 14, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## timbearden (Sep 21, 2010)

Love the photos.


----------



## phiya (Sep 24, 2010)

I wish I could offer you some C&C, but I can't.  Kudos to you, great pics I can't pick any out that I don't like or weren't well done.


----------



## FotoFantastic (Sep 25, 2010)

Great Stuff, very editorial!


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice!


----------

